# North West Machine Polishing Tuition.



## Mirror Finish Details

Evening all.

I have been talking with Coxy about us running Machine Polishing Courses for all the guys in the North West who have been enquiring about it recently.

Coxy has a unit where we can get 4-5 cars in and plenty of parking outside, so seems an ideal location, up towards Bradford.

The plan is for us to run beginners courses and advanced courses alternatively throughout 2010.

We will need 10 people per day to make it work, so I am just putting out feelers to see if anyone would be interested.

We will be looking at £60.00 per person for the day, we will supply refreshments/lunch etc.

All work will be on scrap panels initially then if you feel confident can move on to your own car under supervision. I will show my technique with a rotary/paint thickness gauge etc. Coxy is more a DA man so will cover DA polishing.

The objective for the day is to introduce the techniques of machine polishing, using the different polish combinations, correction procedure and refining procedure.

Also, as it will be your day we will be looking at what you are after for the day.

Looking to run courses on a Saturday and if enough interest also on a Sunday.

We plan the advanced course to be a more in depth course looking at different paint types, use of a wool pad and wet sanding.

Over to you guys, if enough interest will try to put a course on between Christmas and New Year with weekends starting 2010.

Thanks
Steve and Coxy :detailer:


----------



## chrisc

count me in for advanced bit next year


----------



## wallzyuk

Hi. I'd be up for this. Brush up on my DA skills.


----------



## fozzy

I'm in the north east but would be willing to travel after xmas, sounds like just what i'm after. I've been staring in fear at at my DA polisher long enough!


----------



## steve from wath

interested in the advanced course:thumb:


----------



## richs2891

I would be up for the beginners course

Richard


----------



## woodym3

count me in boys. will prob need the beginners course as im not as good as i think i am !!!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Great stuff guys.
Looking in the new year now so will come up with a few dates and see if we can get this moving.


----------



## caledonia

Nice one Steve.
Wish you great success with these days.
Gordon.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

caledonia said:


> Nice one Steve.
> Wish you great success with these days.
> Gordon.


Thanks for that Gordon. :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

**************UPDATE*******************

Looking at a Saturday in Mid January, will know date sometime next week.

So to confirm I think we will run a course for the day covering all aspects of machine polishing. Unit is not heated but I am sure we will be warm enough once we get going.

For those of you with your own machines and pads bring them along with your usual polish, I would rather work with you with what you have than try to change radically any techniques you have. If no machine not a problem we have a few to try on. 

We will start the day off on scrap panels and later as the unit will hold 5 cars we can bring a few in to work on, if you want to.

Looking forward to confirming a date and meeting you guys.

We will require a £10 non returnable deposit, to make the day work we have to have 10 people booked, 12 max. Final payment on arrival, no IOU's. Credit will only be given to persons over 80 with both parents there.

Tea/Coffee provided plus Fish N Chips for lunch.

Cheers


----------



## chrisc

can i swap fish for a teacake and curry im a veggie


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

chrisc said:


> can i swap fish for a teacake and curry im a veggie


Did not think of that, perhaps do a Fish N Chip poll V butty shop.


----------



## DreamScape

This sounds great, I'm in :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw

I would be interested in this too, but perhaps later on in the year.


----------



## coxy

We would ask Vegetarian/vegans please notify us in advance and il ensure you recieve a decent hot lunch. Everyone else its fish and chips.


----------



## -tom-

i would be very intrested in this as a beginer and wet sandding only thing is will have to be feb time as i am having a op in jan


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

tom_k said:


> i would be very intrested in this as a beginer and wet sandding only thing is will have to be feb time as i am having a op in jan


Cheers Tom, looking at doing one a month if there is enough interest. :thumb:


----------



## col85

id be interested in this too


----------



## RedUntilDead

wet sanding by hand or machine?
would be interested in the new year

Si


----------



## trebor127

Definately interested. Maybe give me a pm in the new year when you can organise one as I would have to work it around work times....as I do shifts

Rob


----------



## Stallion

trebor127 said:


> Definately interested. Maybe give me a pm in the new year when you can organise one as I would have to work it around work times....as I do shifts
> 
> Rob


+1

I am also interested & also work shifts


----------



## grayfox

interest here too in the beginners course


----------



## giblet

Im def up for this!


----------



## woodym3

you can count me in if the fixture list dosnt clash!!!!


----------



## Bo2007

same interested too


----------



## giblet

Any updates on this? Itching to learn some new tips and tricks!


----------



## giblet

Another bump, any updates? Need to get some wet sanding tuition!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Dates set now in Liverpool, March 20th for beginners and 21st for Advanced. Thread is in the Machine Polishing section, bookings now being taken for March and April.


----------



## craigyd01

Mirror Finish said:


> Dates set now in Liverpool, March 20th for beginners and 21st for Advanced. Thread is in the Machine Polishing section, bookings now being taken for March and April.


Can you point me at the thread in Machine Polishing section - interested in a beginners course!


----------



## karl_liverpool

craigyd01 said:


> Can you point me at the thread in Machine Polishing section - interested in a beginners course!


here you go matey :wave:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=156269


----------

